# Eheim 2075 Pro3 review



## nlui220 (Feb 2, 2010)

I recently set up my 125g all male hap/peacock tank. Needed a silent canister since the tank is in the family room. I tossed back & forth between the Fluval FX5 or Eheim 2075 for a couple of weeks. In the end the Eheim 2075 won because of the following factors:

1. 16W power consumption
2. Wanted dual canister set-up. Eventually will get another 2075 for redundancy.
3. Included Eheim media

Setup was very easy. Quality parts, built like a tank. The priming button is GREAT. Startup was a cinch. Once the bubbles filter out, the canister is dead silent. It's located in my cabinet and I can't hear anything unless I put my ear to the unit. The quick-disconnect makes service so easy. Really like that feature.

The FX5 is undoubtedly one of the best monster filters out there. Having 2 Eheims working at 32watts really drew me towards this purchase. Whether you invest in Fluval or Eheim, you're getting a GREAT product. Got a great price on this unit through a forum sponsor.


----------

